# Ruby Treasure, 16hh TB Mare app. 8 yrs old



## sandr (7 December 2010)

Looking for an old mare of mine, sold as project 2007/2008, but she had issue so went to live as broodmare somewhere in North West possibly (out of my hands!).

Had foals previously.

Not easiest of horses to handle, untrusting, very difficult to handle her feet.

Approx. 16hh, very dark brown, but not quite black. No white marks as far as I remember.

Very pretty head, behind at the knee.

APHCUK passported. Would just love to know where she is and how she is doing!


----------



## Nigel Hockey (6 September 2011)

Morning 

I have been trying to reply to your add most of he morning but I am new to fourms and stuff so I am sorry if you have had loads of freind request and stuff.

I think I may well have Ruby Treasure, I was woundering if you could contact me I would be grateful of some information I am affrais she is not doing so well. 

My email address is nigelhockey@googlemail.com

Cheers 

Nigel


----------



## Cuffey (6 September 2011)

Nigel
Sandr has not posted on here since January this year

If anyone here knows her in RL could they flag up Nigels post please.

A quick look back in her posts suggests she knows Karen the saddle fitter at Chaskit Saddlery which may help to locate her.


----------



## cally6008 (6 September 2011)

She's on my facebook, have posted message for her


----------



## mulledwhine (8 September 2011)

I hope this gets a good resolution


----------



## sandr (8 September 2011)

I have replyed on the 'Neglected horse for sale' thread


----------



## Ginger Bear (8 September 2011)

sandr said:



			I have replyed on the 'Neglected horse for sale' thread  

Click to expand...

Oh!! Is this the same mare?


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 September 2011)

Ginger Bear said:



			Oh!! Is this the same mare?

Click to expand...

Yes - and no!  The OP posted about a different mare (whose ad has now been pulled).  But the thread quickly became about this mare - Ruby Treasure - who is now safe (and scoffing her head off in my stables!)  It'll be quite a long road to a full recovery for her - but I'm confident she'll make it - and she is a very sweet mare who seems grateful for the fuss and attention she's getting!


----------



## Merry Crisis (13 September 2011)

All I can say JG is well done and the rest of HHO, a great result!


----------



## Sheep (14 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Yes - and no!  The OP posted about a different mare (whose ad has now been pulled).  But the thread quickly became about this mare - Ruby Treasure - who is now safe (and scoffing her head off in my stables!)  It'll be quite a long road to a full recovery for her - but I'm confident she'll make it - and she is a very sweet mare who seems grateful for the fuss and attention she's getting!
		
Click to expand...

Super JG, I was a bit confused about what is what! Glad to know now, and very pleased that this mare has been found and rescued. Good luck with her!


----------

